# Hey Washingtonians - specialty anyone?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Anybody going to the specialty and regular all breed shows Sat and Sun, (respectively) August 23rd & 24th at Marymoor Park, Redmond Wa at Lake Sammamish? I'm signing up right now. It's, for once a show that's relatively close to me, which I love. It will be outdoors, which I hate. But anyhow, just wondering if anyone will be there so we can meet and cheer each other on. This time my breeder will be there, which is good in some ways. But the hair fixing, I'd rather do it myself thank you. lol. (I can't believe I just said that)


Anyhow, not sure when the closing date is...didn't look it up. My breeder just emailed me this morning and gave me the heads up and asked if I wanted to go. I'd love it if someone from PF went. How fun would that be?


----------

